# Rockwell Band saw 28-240



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

I feel fortunate to have picked up this band saw today. however, I have never owned one and am looking for comments and/or wisdom on what I need to have this be a safe and functional addition to my shop. I know the belt needs to be changed and probably the tires. The only additional item the unit came with is an extra pulley (hanging below the table). Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

How much you need to do depends on how far you want to take it. Just get it functional, do a restoration to make it like new, or somewhere between the two. At the very least, I'd put new bearings in - both on the wheels and motor. Tires and belt may or may not need to be replaced depending on condition. That extra pulley looks like it was the original one on the motor, as the one on there now doesn't look right. Seems like you are missing at least the throat insert plate and the table index pin, and the rear blade guard is torn up and probably should be replaced. Original ones were made of wood and are pretty easy to make yourself - or you can probably find a replacement online if you want to throw more money at it. Also, where is the upper blade guides and support rod?

Fortunately, these machines are very easy to work on - so if you decide to do a restoration, it is not very difficult and you will be left with a better than new machine for just a little time and effort.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

With a little TLC (as Brad described), this saw could be a real gem.

Wish I would have happened onto one of these when I was looking for a saw a few years ago!


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

"Also, where is the upper blade guides and support rod?" This would be my first concern. If you don't have it, see if you can find a picture of one online and go back to where/who you purchased it from and ask if they have it. Might just be lying around and someone didn't realize the two went together. If not you might be able to find parts online. In my experience that path typically doubles how much I paid for the thing, but I like fixing things up and using good quality vintage machinery so I don't mind too much if it's not always the most financially wisest path.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a beautiful saw. I'd go full restoration if it were me ;-)

I think Brad's right and someone changed the drive pulley at some point. The one hanging appears more original but just figure out which one gives the proper speed for your work. One may have been used to make the saw do double duty for wood and metal.

I would advocate for finding the guard/guides for the top and replacing the back guard as well. If you can source correct parts without exceeding your budget, do that. If you can't find parts or they're too pricey, check out some of the many shop-built bandsaws on the web. Particularly Mathais Wendel at woodgears.ca. You can fabricate those parts fairly easily and inexpensively if needed.

As Brad suggests, I would also replace the bearings for the wheels. For me, I wouldn't do the motor bearings unless needed but it sure wouldn't hurt. You don't show the tires but you said you know they need to be replaced. Buy quality tires and balance the wheels after you put the new ones on.

Get an index pin for the table and either buy or make a handful of throat inserts. You may think you only need one but you'll be happy you have extras when you need them. I got in touch with this guy via eBay and he didn't have the inserts for my saw but made them for me based on the measurements I sent. Great guy to work with so if you need a source, I recommend him.

Good luck! A nice, well-tuned bandsaw is a pleasure to have in the shop!


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

I'd really like to do a full restoration and have a threat tool at the end. However, I'm not even sure I know what some of the things you guys are recommending are?! Here are some more pics. Thanks a ton for all the comments and wisdom.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

The busted up piece on the left side that prevents you from accidentally sticking your hand in the running blade… that's the rear blade guard. You shouldn't be able to see the blade through it.

See where the blade exits the upper housing? See that "sleeve" on the backside with the thumb screw? There should be a bar that fits in there that has either some bearings or blocks that hug the sides and back of the blade and a shield above the bearings that comes around to… you guessed it… keep you from accidentally sticking your hand into the running blade.  Those bearings also prevent blade wander and prevent you from pushing the blade out of line. If you look under the table, there should also be 3 bearings/blocks there. You need those guides in both places or the saw will never perform well at all. The guide is a safety thing. The guides, however, are an absolute necessity.

You're right. Get new tires.

Throat plate - goes in hole in table around blade.

Index pin - goes in tapered hole on right side of table. Keeps the 2 sections of table aligned and prevents "sagging" over time.

Let's see some pics of under the table. Of the trunnion and the lower guides and see what kind of shape we're in there ;-)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Here are all the parts you need - so you can tell what you have missing 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bigtuna (Feb 21, 2018)

hey that should clean up nice.


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

I will post some pics of the underside of table this afternoon. That picture of all the parts laid out makes me want to put a "For Sale" on the unit. If I can't find the upper and lower blade guides is that something I would have to have fabricated or are there "aftermarket" versions that would work. I will going back to the shop I got this out of to check around and see if there are parts there. In the mean time I ordered tires 2, inserts 2, blade guard and bearings 2 from replacementsparts.com. My fingers crossed that I can (with help here) pull this thing together.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Actually, it might make some sense to look for a riser block kit. That would give you some of the missing parts, plus an extra 6" of cutting capacity.


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion. I found this:
Riser Block Kit for Delta 14" Bandsaw with Hex Post Interchanges with Delta 894
Do you know if this should work?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Here are the guides. Note that it's an auction so I don't know what the actual price will end up being…

Here is the bar that attaches the guides.-

That riser block kit is most likely right but you didn't link it so I can't say for sure. Note that with a riser kit, you will get the longer post for the guides but you will still have to source the guides somewhere.


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sorry, here is the link
https://seaurchinforall.firebaseapp.com/Riser-Block-kit-for-Delta-14-Bandsaw-with-hex-post-interchanges-with-Delta-894-.html
I know it states that it works for my model but he is also "selling", just want to check.
So, if I get the riser kit it allows for the ability to cut lager pieces, together with the guides and the guard and I should be well on my way?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Take the table off and post a picture of what is there. No sense in ordering stuff you don't need. Speaking of ordering stuff - you probably should have held off on ordering bearings, particularly from ereplacementparts.com, unless you are sure of what you have in there now. They used two different bearing sets over the years - early models used the 87xxx series with an extended inner race, while the later models switched to more common 62xx series. You would need 4 bearings in total, two for the upper wheel, and two for the lower. Ordering them through ereplacements (or any of the aftermarket suppliers) cost you a lot more for questionable quality - best to get them through a real bearing supplier like Accurate Bearing - better bearings for significantly less.

As for what is missing - all of the parts you need are out there. They made these saws for over 50 years and remained basically unchanged over those years, so the parts are all mostly interchangeable between years/decades. Figure out what you need, then go from there.

Regarding the riser kit - that won't get you the guide assembly, just a longer hex rod and a couple of longer blade guards. You already have a rear guard to use as a pattern to make a new one, and you can get the hex support rod fairly cheap at a local metal supplier or on-line; there isn't anything really special about it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Sorry, here is the link
> https://seaurchinforall.firebaseapp.com/Riser-Block-kit-for-Delta-14-Bandsaw-with-hex-post-interchanges-with-Delta-894-.html
> I know it states that it works for my model but he is also "selling", just want to check.
> So, if I get the riser kit it allows for the ability to cut lager pieces, together with the guides and the guard and I should be well on my way?
> ...


The riser will give you an additional 6" resaw capacity. It's nice to have IMO. It also means you need longer blades so consider that. Just to be clear, the riser kit does NOT include the guides. Only the longer hex rod for the guides and a longer guard to cover the additional blade. You'll still need to source the guide piece that has the blocks/bushings.


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

Here are some pics of under the table. Let me know the good news bad news


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Congrats, it looks like you're in pretty good shape under there  I see the guide and it looks like all the trunion parts are there. There's a good chance that the guide may need new bushings but that's a quick, easy and cheap fix. I would check the trunion movement and make sure the table tilts smoothly and locks down solidly and check the bearings in the lower guide and replace if needed.

Like Brad said previously, I would definitely do all the wheel bearings. And I would get GOOD bearings and make sure they're the same ones you have now. Motor bearings are optional IMO unless they're making noise or the shaft doesn't spin freely.

You'll need to order the upper guide and the hex bar for it at a minimum. The riser kit is a nice piece to have if you ask me but it's also optional. You can get that saw performing well without it. I would caution to get the riser now if you're going to get it. That will keep you from having to buy blades later that are longer to replace blades you already have. Plus, you're going to need to go through a full tune-up and alignment. If you put the riser on now, you only do it once. If you put it on later, you'll have to repeat the process.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Despite the bad pictures, everything looks to be there. Probably want to replace that lower thrust bearing though… both the upper (when you get one) and lower are pretty standard and cheap 6200-ZZ bearings, and are considered a consumable - so you might want to get a few extras to have on hand. You do also appear to be missing the 90 degree angle stop, but that is pretty typical and not at all critical to the operation of the machine. Lots of folks substitute it with a carriage bolt, which works just as well but prevents the table from being tilted to the left. Here is a better shot of them all cleaned up and with good lighting for comparison:










Cheers,
Brad

PS: To remove the table, just unscrew those faucet handles and the whole works will just lift up and off.


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

That looks great! Thank you. That is my target to shoot for.


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

Is this what I need for the upper guide? Then replace the bearing in this one and the lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-14-Band-Saw-Upper-Blade-Guide-Assembly/253438337179?_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D48420%26meid%3Dd09e084d8d7f4452b7d7d2e08ef5faf1%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D292443458265%26itm%3D253438337179&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok. Just got home. Sorry about the earful earlier pics. I hope these are clear. Thank you again for all the assistance and encouragement!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Is this what I need for the upper guide? Then replace the bearing in this one and the lower.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-14-Band-Saw-Upper-Blade-Guide-Assembly/253438337179?_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D48420%26meid%3Dd09e084d8d7f4452b7d7d2e08ef5faf1%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D292443458265%26itm%3D253438337179&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> 
> - pete7170


+

Yes, that's the correct upper guide. You'll need the hex rod as well that it goes on. If you're ordering the riser kit, it will come with the rod you need.


----------



## pete7170 (Feb 16, 2018)

And so it begins….I'll keep you posted on progress and question. My sincere thanks to all of you!


----------

